# Writing > General Writing >  Short Story- How do i study the structure?

## Maljackson

Does anyone know anything of analysis in short story structure?

----------


## Sitaram

You never tell us how your papers turn out.... you should post your results, give us feedback... how did that metaphor thing go.... and the other project,.... you had 2 hours to turn in your choice........what did you choose

----------

